# Full red tint "redded out"



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

*Full red tint "redded out" TAILLIGHTS*

Has anyone ever completely tinted their tails w red film/niteshades? I'm not talking about the euro tails and just redding out the reverse light. I'm talking the whole thing so it's just all red and then when brake lights come on there's the two circles lit up... In my mind this will look good but I'm not sure. Any input ?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ive done it and really like it. I went from completely smoked to "redded out"

Left is after VHT red and right is sanded down and preped.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ive done it and really like it. I went from completely smoked to "redded out"
> 
> Left is after VHT red and right is sanded down and preped.


That looks good. How many coats ? I was thinking more of a thicker red so you won't be able to see the circles inside the lights. How the taillight looks on the verdict Motorsport logo with the TT at the top of the page.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you paint them with the VHT Nite Shades spray? Ive heard of people just spraying them with red paint and I wasn't a fan of how it looked but yours look very proper!:thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

G60JETGLI said:


> Did you paint them with the VHT Nite Shades spray? Ive heard of people just spraying them with red paint and I wasn't a fan of how it looked but yours look very proper!:thumbup:


im sure it is. its too transparent to be normal paint


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

What are the specs on those wheels?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

i like it, i was thinking about doing black but might just do the red instead. where did you buy that? Ive never seen red for sale anywhere


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> i like it, i was thinking about doing black but might just do the red instead. where did you buy that? Ive never seen red for sale anywhere


I've seen it at pepboys out by my house. I'm just worried if I do it n don't like it then I f*cked my tails


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

lucpost said:


> I've seen it at pepboys out by my house. I'm just worried if I do it n don't like it then I f*cked my tails


If you don't like them, wet sand it off then polish them back up. Or skip the paint, and use vinyl.


I'm curious how you removed the rubber, and can they be purchased from the dealer separate from the while light itself.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lucpost said:


> Has anyone ever completely tinted their tails w red film/niteshades? I'm not talking about the euro tails and just redding out the reverse light. I'm talking the whole thing so it's just all red and then when brake lights come on there's the two circles lit up... In my mind this will look good but I'm not sure. Any input ?


But euro tails ARE all red? Well if you source one from a LHD and one from a RHD car. You just get the light that doesn't have a reverse light. 

This is non-sprayed OEM red..


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> But euro tails ARE all red? Well if you source one from a LHD and one from a RHD car. You just get the light that doesn't have a reverse light.
> 
> This is non-sprayed OEM red..


I understand what you are saying neb, but that's not what I'm looking to achieve. It's hard to explain I guess or I'm just saying it wrong. 

Pretty much put it like this: if I was to spray my whole tail with a red non-translucent paint, so it would be all red. You wouldn't see any of the circles. (Until lights come on)

But obviously light has to go through so I couldn't just use a red basecoat. 

The same thing as "blacking out" the tail so it's completely black, but it would be completely red not black.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ah, I gotcha now.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> Ah, I gotcha now.


Yeah. I feel like I've seen it somewhere but don't remember where.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I get what you're saying, I wonder if this would be possible by baking the tails similar to how a lot of us have done our headlights.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

lucpost said:


> That looks good. How many coats?


I did about 5 coats each!



G60JETGLI said:


> Did you paint them with the VHT Nite Shades spray?


Yes sir! 1 can is all I needed. 



lucpost said:


> I've seen it at pepboys out by my house. I'm just worried if I do it n don't like it then I f*cked my tails


Dont worry about it at all. These are actually the same old smoked tail lights that I had on my car for 2 years and who knows how many years prior to that as I bought them used. 

I tried wet sanding them, but took forever and saw no progress as It had a very thick coat. I ran into a DIY on removing VHT Though. At first I thought it was a crap shoot as I figured the spray was baked on the tail lights for good since its been on there for a LONG time. 

I took a can of carb cleaner and the VHT Nightshade spray turned into slime and came off with a paper towel. Didnt do any damage to the plastic housing and they looked like new. 

This is what they used to look like. Lights were also on, otherwise it would be blacked out.











But to get back on topic, I dont know how that would work for there to be enough light to go through for functionality! Would be interesting to see completely red tail lights though!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm curious how you removed the rubber, and can they be purchased from the dealer separate from the while light itself.


You talking about the rubber seal around the housing?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

5 coats? Wow I figured it would come out darker (red) than that. Or did u only paint the reverse light? I bought some of the red niteshades. It was 12.99 for a spray can:screwy:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

FatAce said:


> I get what you're saying, I wonder if this would be possible by baking the tails similar to how a lot of us have done our headlights.


Wondered this too. But what would be painted and come through as a color? Cause there not really a housing like the fronts and the lens is red already. Hmm


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

lucpost said:


> 5 coats? Wow I figured it would come out darker (red) than that. Or did u only paint the reverse light? I bought some of the red niteshades. It was 12.99 for a spray can:screwy:


yeah, 5 coats lol. The red stuff is MUCH lighter per coat than youd think. I did the entire tail light.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> yeah, 5 coats lol. The red stuff is MUCH lighter per coat than youd think. I did the entire tail light.


That sucks dong. I guess the best bet is to get some translucent vinyl that's pretty dark. I have the yellow but not red. I might just do my headlights in the yellow..


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

once you painted the tails how do you polish them up to get that factory shine again?


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

One question for you, where do you have reverse light ? I like the all red look but I still want my reverse to be white when on.




Neb said:


>


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> once you painted the tails how do you polish them up to get that factory shine again?


As long as you spray a nice even coat they will be shiny. And you can also clear them with a high gloss. But also you can use a buffer on Low speeds with a plastic polish Or something similar


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

went ahead and sprayed em with the red nightshades... i wet sanded them smooth got all dust out and they look good BUT they just look black and not red  too many coats but it wouldnt of looked right without that many. ill throw up some pics.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbdown:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

lucpost said:


> As long as you spray a nice even coat they will be shiny. And you can also clear them with a high gloss. But also you can use a buffer on Low speeds with a plastic polish Or something similar


thats what I needed to know, thanks


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

Neb said:


> But euro tails ARE all red? Well if you source one from a LHD and one from a RHD car. You just get the light that doesn't have a reverse light.
> 
> This is non-sprayed OEM red..


What rear spoiler is that?
and nice tails! :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DrewSkii said:


> What rear spoiler is that?
> and nice tails! :thumbup:


3.2 extension? i think


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's a Holefe spoiler.




Tempes_TT said:


> You talking about the rubber seal around the housing?


Yep. Mine are near shot, and I am afraid if I buy replacement lights they will have the same issue.


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

lucpost said:


> 3.2 extension? i think


I think you're right. I was looking up the 3.2 and that's exactly what it looks like.. very nice. Reminds me of an Mtech1 rear spoiler on older BMW's. My favorite lol


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol I posted immediately after you... I really like that spoiler, can't wait to get a TT and start throwing money into the pit


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lucpost said:


> 3.2 extension? i think





Forty-six and 2 said:


> It's a Holefe spoiler.


This. 3.2 extensions can suck it!

The hofele is a bit larger than the 3.2..

Old pic but you get the idea.


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

anybody haha



motobartosz said:


> One question for you, where do you have reverse light ? I like the all red look but I still want my reverse to be white when on.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

motobartosz said:


> One question for you, where do you have reverse light ? I like the all red look but I still want my reverse to be white when on.


lol, mine are slightly pink, but I was expecting it


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

Neb said:


> This. 3.2 extensions can suck it!
> 
> The hofele is a bit larger than the 3.2..
> 
> Old pic but you get the idea.


I see now, very nice! I like the hofele better as well now that I can see the difference.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

motobartosz said:


> anybody haha


 Yeah there is none:beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> This. 3.2 extensions can suck it!
> 
> The hofele is a bit larger than the 3.2..
> 
> Old pic but you get the


Neb, what's the approx price on that one? I like it alot. :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

motobartosz said:


> anybody haha


If the taillight is all red, how would you get a white reverse light ? Lol :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

lucpost said:


> Neb, what's the approx price on that one? I like it alot. :thumbup:


Around $450-500 shipped.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Around $450-500 shipped.


Not sure where you can get it though. I bought my from TMTuning who is now bust. Maybe you can find a dealer in the states but I've never looked.

I paid around $400ish shipped.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The TT shop sells them. I was just looking at them last week. My 3.2 spoiler is just too much of a pos to put back on after I paint the car. I need something that will fit properly, and the Hofele just looks better.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hofele fit's pretty good, but you may have to work on it a bit to get it perfect. It's fiberglass over foam IIRC.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The TT shop sells them. I was just looking at them last week. My 3.2 spoiler is just too much of a pos to put back on after I paint the car. I need something that will fit properly, and the Hofele just looks better.


46_2 I may be interested in that if you wana let it go..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds good. I will get some pictures of what I had to do to make it fit for you.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Alright cool man.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

LLtek.com sells that spoiler that your looking for


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The tt shop has it for $380 + $120 shipping. LLtek has it listed at $425 + shipping.

Those are the only two places I have found it. Maybe try to make a spoiler??


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Your right... But email them as their prices include vat tax... Shipping outside of europe i don't think you pay the vat so it might be even cheaper


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well do. Thanks for the tip.:beer:


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

I like how the thread about red tails turns out to be mainly about spoilers hahah


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DrewSkii said:


> I like how the thread about red tails turns out to be mainly about spoilers hahah


Haha ya it's oki don't mind


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

lucpost said:


> Haha ya it's oki don't mind


Haha good! In any case, to get back on topic.. You're going to want to clear those reds if you decide to go with the Nightshade option.. I've done all reds on my e30 and if you don't clear them, they start to fade from the sun. Just a tip


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DrewSkii said:


> Haha good! In any case, to get back on topic.. You're going to want to clear those reds if you decide to go with the Nightshade option.. I've done all reds on my e30 and if you don't clear them, they start to fade from the sun. Just a tip


i did do the niteshades. and im taking it off. i dont like it. its too dark and looks like its just black. ugly IMO. im guna just do the reverse light with like 2 coats.


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

lucpost said:


> i did do the niteshades. and im taking it off. i dont like it. its too dark and looks like its just black. ugly IMO. im guna just do the reverse light with like 2 coats.


That's strange that it came out so dark.. Mine came out like candy.. Maybe you should try it over but with thinner coats?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DrewSkii said:


> That's strange that it came out so dark.. Mine came out like candy.. Maybe you should try it over but with thinner coats?


i probally should have did it thinner. i put on about 5 decently thick coats becuase i wanted it to look even. any pics of yours? may encourage me to redo it.


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

lucpost said:


> i probally should have did it thinner. i put on about 5 decently thick coats becuase i wanted it to look even. any pics of yours? may encourage me to redo it.


Unfortunately, I don't 
I only have pics now of them starting to fade (didn't know I had to clear them at the time) 

I think it'll be worth your time to do about 5 coats again, but a lot lighter this time around. :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DrewSkii said:


> Unfortunately, I don't
> I only have pics now of them starting to fade (didn't know I had to clear them at the time)
> 
> I think it'll be worth your time to do about 5 coats again, but a lot lighter this time around. :thumbup:


time and money!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lucpost said:


> i did do the niteshades. and im taking it off. i dont like it. its too dark and looks like its just black. ugly IMO. im guna just do the reverse light with like 2 coats.


There's a guy on the UK TT forum that sells red translucent stickers that match up pretty damn perfect if you want to just cover the reverse lights. I had them on my old N/A lights.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> There's a guy on the UK TT forum that sells red translucent stickers that match up pretty damn perfect if you want to just cover the reverse lights. I had them on my old N/A


Thanks ill have to check them out. But for right now, I'm Guna just do that paint on the reverse and see how that turns out. I mean.. It's free so why not try?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i just used red tail light film (5 bux) and carefully cut out the exact shape of the white reverse light.










one of my favorite and cheapest mods.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^ That is my plan, but I will just lay it over the entire light.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

well since i didnt like the full tint i took it all off. i then put 2 light coats on just the reverse light, and it looks better. i still am curious about the full red effect.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Much better! Can you see the edges of the sprayed on portion?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Not really at all since it was 2 light coats and I took my time taping it off. Fact that the reverse lens is cut out (outlined) makes it easy to see the circle to cut out for the tape


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

lucpost said:


> Not really at all since it was 2 light coats and I took my time taping it off. Fact that the reverse lens is cut out (outlined) makes it easy to see the circle to cut out for the tape


Looks good!!


----------

